# recoil



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

I recently bought a sportwerks recoil to add to my collection of mini's any body have any hop up ideas or tips?


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

If that is the car i'm thinking it is, then Josh at CEFX has some sweet chassis's for it and some hop-ups. Check out www.cefxraceway.net


----------

